# Corporate Chubby (1-3) - by Samster (~BBW, Realistic, ~SWG)



## samster

~BBW, Realistic, ~SWG - Work success comes from focusing on the job, not your body. Of course, such job focus can also impact the body...

*Corporate Chubby 1-3
by Samster*​
[*Author's prologue:* Me and my business partner sat last Friday night in a city centre bar just several streets away from our firm's office. We are based in the Yorkshire city of Leeds and are a growing recruitment agency &#8211; all of which is very boring to you! But it sets the scene.

The topic of our conversation wasn’t the business, growth or even when we could next afford to upgrade our cars &#8211; but rather the phenomena we term the “office ass”. Anybody who works amongst office girls will know what I mean. We recruit young, greedy and more often than not attractive girls in the age range 21 through to 27 &#8211; which is pretty common for most consultants. We do employ some blokes but that’s not relevant or interesting here. 

These ladies start as Trainee Consultants and progress quite rapidly (if they are any good) in terms of earnings. They are also sat on their arse from 8:30 am through to 5:30 pm with a ready supply of “treats” and “snacks”. 

Occasionally they go out to visit clients and take them out for lunch and of course there are regular “team meals” after work when targets are hit etc. Factor into this they earn a good salary and life is quite easy &#8211; as long as they are prepared to sit on their arse for nine hours a day!

Needless to say those cute, toned little butts of the trainee consultants begin spreading very quickly! Before long their cute little trouser suits become more than a little snug and as that big ol bubble butt pops out. Six months in and they’ve upgraded to a new wardrobe of suits. I’m not saying these girls get majorly fat, but they pork up real quick from the athletic student type to the chubby office girl.

So that’s the background to the story. 

The names of my characters are fictitious but the setting and characters are based on fact. I hope you all enjoy and your comments are welcome. I am posting the story in multiple parts, at least three over the following week.]

*Corporate Chubby*

*Part 1 &#8211; Filling Out*

Sally wiggled her way through the office car park, her stiletto boots clicking on the pavement with each step. It was a hot summer’s day and she couldn’t wait to get inside the air conditioned office. It was her second month as a recruitment consultant at Hays Richmond and she was adapting well. She’d made a £1,000 bonus in her first month and Sally was loving the extra money.

Her suit did, however, feel just a little tight and uncomfortable as it stuck to her in the hot sun. Sally was twenty two years old and had recently graduated from university &#8211; this was her first full time job. Through university Sally had played tennis competitively and had won several regional titles. The effect was her figure had remained trim. Since leaving uni the tennis had slowed down and Sally knew her figure had filled out just a little. She still won matches but it was becoming increasingly difficult.

Her butt had porked out just a little and looked especially big in her pin striped trouser suit, and a little belly had grown that just pooched out slightly when she wore tight jeans. Her perfectly tanned face had softened slightly and Sally promised herself she’d go on a serious diet. Of course, with her traditionally heavy physical activity she had never really had a need to diet and had never before evenconsideed it. 

She finally made it into the cool office, tugging at her jacket and glancing round. The girl she sat next to, Claire, was already at her desk and tucking into a morning coffee and biscuit.

“Hey Sally” said Claire cheerfully “its hot out there!”

“It is, I’m glad we’re in here today”

“Yeah, do you want a coffee?”

“No” replied Sally “I’m trying to diet and that heat ruins my appetite.”

Claire shrugged, “Me too. I really need to lose weight…I put on a stone last year.”

Sally looked at Claire critically. No doubt she was good looking but no doubt she was chubby too. She had a big fat arse that wobbled when she walked and her jacket top looked tight round her chubby middle. She thought "No way could I get that fat!"

“No, Claire,” protested Sally. “You look really stunning!”

“Thanks…I had this new face treatment last night. How do I look?”

“Fabulous”

Then the first phone call came in. Sally sat down in her chair and took the call. It was some guy who had seen a job advert and had a million questions. She worked slowly through the interview and before long round herself reaching over for Claire’s chocolate biscuits. The guy on the phone was boring but Sally quickly did the math. Placing this guy would be good for commission! 

And so the day progressed. At 11am Sally rose from her chair and walked over to the coffee room. 

"I need to get some blood flowing in my legs!" she said to herself.

She smiled as she noticed her boss, Matt, watching her wiggle past. His eyes were glued to her sexy figure and Sally suspected, although she didn't formaly know, that he fancied her. Which was cool because he was good looking, rich and single! 

On her second trip to the coffee room Matt joined her.

“Sally, how’s things?”

“Good thanks” said Sally as she poured herself a milky coffee.

“You know you get free Starbucks points if you keep hitting your targets don’t you?” he said handing over tockens.

“Wow! That's good news! I love their mocha frappucino!”

“Well take a break and go get yourself one”

Matt smiled as he watched the sexy consultant wiggle back out. No doubt she’d put on a little weight since her interview with him. 

"Keep this up and you’ll really go far!" he thought.

As the months ticked by Sally grew more used to working in the office. She no longer felt lazy for sitting on her arse all day and the job was going well. She was making good money! She also discovered that her lack of exercise was no longer affecting her appetite - or rather making her feel guilty anout eating.. She snacked with Claire through the day and followed it up with trips to the local trendy bars after work. At lunch she would treat herself to a Starbucks or a tasty gourmet sandwich.

She grew used to that warm, satisfied and full feeling. She often missed breakfast and started the day feeling hungry &#8211; progressing with a heavy bloated feeling. Her former slim middle had softened into a belly and her formerly toned rear had spread into a slightly hefty bubble butt. Her suits had grown progressively tighter with the seams appearing perfectly tortured. Matt took advantage of Sally’s greedy nature and never missed an opportunity to treat the increasingly porky hottie.

One night Sally was working late. She had a key account that required some information emailing across. She was snacking on a chocolate bar as she rose from her chair and walked over to the printer. Her tight pencil skirt look like it truly was a size too small.

Sitting in the boardroom Matt and Will, the two company owners, watched out across the office. 

“Wow…just look at her” said Will as he nudged Matt. For his part Matt already was deeply involved as he drank in the sight of Sally with his eyes.

“I already am. She’s so hot”

Will chuckled. He knew his partner's tastes in the ladies.

“Well, she's a little on the hefty side and I’ve been watching her get bigger. Look at that skirt! Her butt really is big!”

“Hey yeah! She’s totally hot and you know I like something to grab hold of”

“Don’t think I’d describe it the same way, I remember what she looked like at interview. But she’s hot, and she’s making us loads of money so I’m happy. But I suppose she’s married?”

“No she’s a Miss and I'm going crazy imagining that little chubette on a date”

“She looks like she’d clear her plate?”

“Yeah,” Matt said with a satisfied smile.

Sally walked back and noticed Matt staring at her. She smiled and tried to suck in her stomach. She opened the office door and swallowed her last bit of a Mars bar.

“Hi Matt”

“Hi there, I see you're working late?”

“Yeah, just getting the RBS account sorted. Emailing that Kate Morris all the details”

“Hey you shouldn’t be working this hard! How do you fancy a meal out?”

Sally smiled and placed a hand on her belly. She knew she'd hit paydirtwith Matt. Still, her skirt really was uncomfortably tight and a part of her felt she felt she needed to diet. But it wasn't the only voice in her head.

“I’m not sure. I’ve put on weight and I’m trying so hard to diet”

“I havn’t noticed you putting any on. It’s a Chinese Buffet and the foods great”

Will smiled as he listened to his partner reel Sally in.

“Well alright” giggled Sally, listening to the other voice in her head. “I suppose I could manage a bit to eat”

Matt was grinning as he rose from his chair, winking at Will as he did. Then he walked Sally out of the office and over to the Chinese Buffet. Sally sat her chubby rump down and ate through a plate of buffet food. Her skirt was precariously tight as she sat on fat arse and her chubby thighs pushed the seams almost to ripping point. The buttons on her blouse stretched as they struggled to hold in her expanded bust. 

Overall she looked like an over indulged piggy - a look that was enhanced with each fork full of fattening Chinese food that went into her mouth. Eventually the stuffed piggy said “That was great Matt, but I’ve got stop. I need to diet”

“You don't need to diet. I think you look awesome”

“I’ve never been this fat before!” she moaned. “From now on I’m on a serious diet”

Matt smiled as he walked her to her car. 

"We’ll see how your diet works out chubby," he smiled to himself.


----------



## Observer

Sally’s diet never really took off. The well fed days of summer progressed into autumn and Sally’s figure grew to rival her co-workers. Her butt was most affected and porked out into a big, chubby mound of jello. Her university friends joked with each other behind her back about her weight gain whilst her colleagues at work seemed secretly satisfied that Sally now shared their figure model. 

Sally still tried to play tennis but her form was terrible. She’d been knocked out of the first round at her local tennis club in a humiliatingly bad performance. But the money was still good. She’d traded her Renault Clio in for a BMW 1 Class and she loved shopping in all the designer stores. Which was good, because her expanding figure required more than a few wardrobe upgrades.

Her old suits were replaced by the latest and most expensive designer wear. Sally pretended she was throwing her old suits out because “I should only wear the best” whilst in truth she could barely fit in the oldones. One night her pants had split lowering herself into her sexy little BMW. That was when Sally had conceded she really wasn’t a 12 any more. But it didn't make her really diet. 

Her relationship with Matt grew. He took her out for meals regularly and Sally was greatly enjoying her office affair. He was also pushing more and more food her way;at some subconscious level Sally became programmed to salivate whenever she was around Matt.

Sally’s pin striped skirt suit looked particularly tight as she wiggled her way towards the Yorkshire Hall where she was helping work the firms stall at a regional recruitment fair. Despite her weight gain Sally loved to dress up and, whilst she accepted she’d put on a few lbs, she still drew attention and loved showing off. Her skirt gripped her hefty bubble butt like a second skin, wobbling and rippling slightly with each step. The buttons on her jacket appeared ready to pop and burst out into space as they strained across her expanded middle. She wore a pair of stiletto heels that clicked rhythmically with each step and further forced her to pooch her rear out and splay her legs just to keep balance. Chubby or not Sally was still a major league hottie and drawing some lustful glances from male passers by.

She stepped into the hall and her eyes instantly rested on the Costa Coffee stall. Not Starbucks, but Sally had grown very used to her creamy lattes in the morning. 

“I’ll have a large caramel latte and a croissant” she said.

“Coming up” said the guy behind the bar.

Minutes later Sally was wiggling over to the stand; this time balancing a huge coffee and pastry. She found she needed the caffeine and sugar rush to perform her best in the morning. Sally smiled as she noticed Claire, who had arrived early, was sitting with a similar breakfast choice.

The job fair was just starting up when Matt dropped in to wish his two consultants luck. 

“Hey girls” he shouted cheerily.

“Hi Matt” gushed Sally, somewhere deep down she felt her stomach rumble at some unconscious level.

“Just calling in to wish you good luck today and hope you get loads of good candidates. I know last year we brought in loads of good people from this thing. Just keep smiling and hand out the flyers.” 

He then held up a huge drum, “Oh and I brought these chocolates to hand out as a gimmick…just don’t eat them all yourself?”

Both Sally and Claire nodded as the huge drum of Cadbury’s Celebrations was placed down on the table.

“We won’t,” they chorused.

“Good, I wouldn’t want you getting fat,” he grinned.

Matt smiled some more as he walked away. He glanced over his shoulder; Sally had already reached into the giant drum of chocolate for her first little treat. 

As the morning progressed Sally stood by the stand, handing out flyers and talking to potential candidates. She was receiving plenty of attention from the men as they admired the way her soft curves were barely contained in her too tight skirt. With her full charm offensive with her perfect smile and the occasional flick of her hair Sally was winning over the men. She had a definate “packed to bursting” look. 

For Sally it was a little uncomfortable that day. Her suit really was too tight and her legs were killing after being stood on for hours. She began to rest her hefty haunches on the table and found herself reaching into the chocolate drum for a mini Snickers bar…"Mmmm my favourite!" she murmured.

Sally’s chocolate eating daydream was broken by a perky blonde girl who was approaching the stall.

“Hi, is that you, Sally?”

“Yes it is” said the corporate chubby as she swallowed her bit of Snickers, fishing in her memory for the obvious recognition by someone she didn't immediately recall. . “Can I help you?”

“Yeah, I’m Julie Lindley…remember me from uni?”

Sally continued searching through her memory. She was in saleswomen mode now and she knew it was never a good idea to forget a name.

“Yes, I think so”

“Cool, well I remember you. You played tennis didn’t you?”

“Yes” said Sally, her face reddening as she remembered her dismal performance earlier in the month.

“You were great back in college, I remember watching you. So what do you do now?”

“I’m a recruitment consultant with Richmond Hays, that’s why I’m doing this stall. Its going really wel. What are you doing?”

“I work as a HR Advisor at NatWest, I’m actually responsible for recruitment here…”

Sally smiled. That meant Julie was a potential customer. She switched on full charm offensive, smiling and laughing as Julie told her about her job. All the time the ambitious consultant could only think about her potential commission. She’d get one great bonus if she landed NatWest as an account. 

For her part Julie was happy to let the sexy saleswomen run through her patter. Julie was secretly bi-sexual and enjoyed being on the receiving end of such sales pitches. She loved the sexy recruitment consultants with their bling bling jewelry, expensive suits and heavily made-up faces. Whats more she particularly loved Sally for the curves she had grown since they last met. She had truly porked out from the athletic girl that had played tennis for the university.

“…so I think we could really help you with both temporary and permanent recruitment and I’d love to meet with you some time and discuss it further” said Sally as she concluded her pitch.

Julie smiled and thought to herself "I can’t get the idea of your fat bum sitting at a dinner table out of my head!" But what she said out loud was “I know a really great Italian just round the corner; maybe we can meet over lunch and discuss it more.”

“Great” gushed Sally “I’ll meet you at twelve.”

“Perfect, better run now because I’ve got our stall to man. But catch you later.” 

She then looked at the chocolate drum. “Oh chocolates! I hope you're not eating too much?”

Sally’s face reddened under her make-up. “Noooo, I’m on a diet”

After explaining her success to Claire on the layyer's return it was agreed that Claire would take an early lunch and that Sally would run the stall alone. So as Claire departed Sally sat her plump rump down on the chair and sat behind the desk. She was relieved to take the pressure off her legs and glad for the break. The fair had quieted prior to the lunch break as lectures were in progress and Sally was getting bored. She idley looked at the chocolate drum…just one chocolate…

She reached into the drum and pulled out a miniature Dairy Milk bar. Quickly she un-wrapped the wrapper and took a bite. A few moments later she found herself reaching in and taking another chocolate. Then another…and another…and another.

From across the hall Julie watched Sally eat…"after lunch you're going to be ready to explode, Miss Piggy!" she thought. But she was strangly turned on by the performance.

By the time Claire returned from lunch Sally felt more than a little stuffed and feeling guilty. Not only was her diet amounting to nothing. the chocolates had been for candidates…not voracious recruitment consultants. 

Thirty minutes later Sally was sat in a corner booth at Angelo’s Pizzeria. Julie had persuaded her to go for the lasagne rather than the salad and had made her way across to the kitchen. She was a regular at Angelo’s and wanted to make sure Sally got a “healthy” portion. 

For her part Sally was still sitting at the table and working out potential commissions in her head. NatWest was a huge account and it could add thousands to her monthly figures…which meant she could afford the new bathroom in her house…

She smiled brightly as Julie returned

“Great restaurant Julie” she gushed.

“Yes, I come here regularly.” She held out a plate full of pizza dough with garlic butter dip. “The chef’s a friend of mine and he’s given us these as a freebie”

“Oh awesome!” 

“Tuck in” said Julie slyly as she placed the plate on the table.

Sally did indeed tuck in. The dip was delicious and suddenly Sally felt hungry again. What’s more she was determined to impress Julie and it was obvious the HR consultant was encouraging her to eat. Sally figured it was her local restaurant and she was trying to impress. It never occurred to her that Julie might be taking some satisfaction watching her stuff herself through lunch. Besides, it really did taste so good!

“Your letting me eat it all,” complained Sally between mouthfuls.

“I’m not that hungry” returned Julie, “you eat up.”

Eventually Sally did work through the dough bites and then on to the huge lasagne that had been placed in front of her. It was truly huge with a side order of French fries. Sally belched quietly as she took another bite of the heavenly lasagne, dunking her fries into the sauce.

“Isn't it nice?” said Julie.

“Oh yeah, its gorgeous” said Sally enthusiastically. Despite the esarlier chocolates her capacity had grown over the preceding months and breakfast ad been quite early. 

Julie felt herself getting hot as she watched Sally put bite after bite of the rich lasagne between her pink glossy lips. Not doubt Sally had an appetite. She was setting on her chubby buns just stuffing her face like a contented cow. 

Sally did a fine job with the lasagne, most of it was finished by the time the waiter came to scoop it away. She felt totally stuffed…her pot belly had pushed out further and she could feel it bulging against her skirt. Indeed, her pencil skirt had become a clamping, size too small second skin. Sally felt like an overstuffed sausage on a barbecue ready to pop. 

She want to get down to business. But Julie said “What about dessert?”

“Oh no!” groaned Sally “I couldn’t eat another bite”

Julie smiled sneakily, “That’s a shame because I thought about we could talk about the candidates you can send me over dessert?”

Sally gulped. She truly did feel ready to explode…indeed, at that moment she was so stuffed she would have struggled to get up and walk back to the job fair. In the end her desire for the account and her own love of food took over…

“Ok, I’ll have the cheesecake,but you have to have something too. ”

Julie almost let out a squeal of delight.“Cool! I’ll order them.”

A hefty portion of chocolate cheesecake later a truly stuffed Sally was walking back to the job fair. The discussion over recruitment had gone well and she promised to contact Julie next day to book a further meeting. Julie's true objective of coiurse was to stuff the chubby consultant silly over another business lunch.

Stepping into the hall again Sally found herself breathing carefully. She undid the buttons round the waist of her jacket in order prevent her stuffed gut sending them flying across the hall. With each wiggling step forward she felt the seams of her skirt tensing and straining. Sally dreaded the embarrassment of a rip. Sally felt flushed and totally stuffed…she smiled at Julie as she reached her stall.

“Thanks for the lunch.”

“It was fun…we’ll have to do lunch again," Julie replied.

With that Julie walked away and waved. Sally groaned and turned back to Claire who in turn was looking guiltily at the chocolate drum from which she had made generous withdrawals.

“I am totally full,” groaned Sally.

“What about your diet?”

“I think I just ate a whole week's worth of calories.”

Claire raised an eyebrow as Sally sat down next to her. She had to agree. That skirt really was too tight. 

And so Sally sat on her arse for the rest of the afternoon. She felt simply too tired, lazy and stuffed to stand up handing out flyers. Midway through the afternoon Julie brought her over another large latte; she couldn’t get the image of that chunky hottie taking another bit of ice cream out of her head.

(Continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## mollycoddles

Wonderful! This story is quite promising. Hope to see more Julie in the coming chapters^__^


----------



## billedmeup

I love the story. I remember postings on one of the old Yahoo Groups about girls gaining weight in the office under similar circumstances to this story. Do you know what I am talking about? Were those your posts?


----------



## samster

thanks for the comments! Yes I did post on a similar theme on the old Weightymoments groups...they were very much observations from girls who work around me. This story is very much based on reality but the plot line is definately fiction...and yes there will be more of Julie!


----------



## klosterblocked

Very well done. Nice to see some realistic stories for a change.


----------



## billedmeup

Very Cool...I like the fiction based on the reality.


----------



## SoftBellyLover

This is one of my favorite stories in recent times...i absolutely love the idea of seeing young business women fattening up due to their jobs! And to the author...maybe you should institute a RETREAT for the company! Think bikini's and all those newly chubby gals....if not possible, at least it makes a great topic for parts 4, 5 ect. of the story!


----------



## mollycoddles

I'm checking back everyday for part 3...it's been a while since I was that eager to see a story continued!^__^


----------



## TH3_GH0$T

This was undeniably a good, fun read, though the writing is somewhat simple. It's got that bit of charm reminiscent of Lucky Luke's stories; irresistable to the casual and analytical reader alike. I'll definitely be checking for future installments.


----------



## ernanim

Loving it so far, but I would like to see more descriptions about her body ... what she is shaped like, how her curves look in clothing, how big her breasts are getting, the roundness of her face, etc.


----------



## outroducin

AWESOME story.....cant wait for the next chapter..........keep up the great work man


----------



## samster

Sally and Claire set their plump derrières down on the hard conference room chairs the following morning. Their line manager, Tasha Preston, sat across from them as all three women poured coffee and took their first bite from a platter of pastries. 

Tasha was an experienced Recruitment Manager whose five year record with Matt and Will had earned their trust. She was now in overall charge of administration staff recruitment for the West Yorkshire region.

In her early forties Tasha was a good looking and well maintained woman of size with expensive tastes. She took regular trips to the cities hair and beauty salons and made every effort to preserve her good looks. She was married to a great guy named Dave who loved her bodacious figure; he'd made that fact frequently known even as they were dating. Together they now had two school-age children, events that had had a definite softening effect on an already chubby figure. After the birth of her second child Tasha just hadn’t even tried to shed the added pregnancy weight. 

The effect was a spectacularly curved matronly form that had spread steadily over the years thanks to her love of good food and her naturally self-indulgent nature. This tendency had been quite evident to Matt from the day of her hire. 

During the last few years her influence in the office had grown to be greater than her title indicated. Among supervisors she was now both the oldest and first among theoretical equals. She handled various special projects for Matt and Will, including assisting the two owners on personnel selection.

Over the last few years she and Matt had formed an unwritten compact that big was better and to be encouraged. Will, not himself actively an FA, knew their little game and had no objections as long as the bottom line was good. Tasha was naturally hospitable, willing to organize a luncheon buffet for just about any occasion - birthdays, celebration of meeting sales targets, etc.. She was also the initiator of the ongoing availability of free pastries for the entire staff.

“I really shouldn’t be eating this,” Sally mumbled apologetically between bites of a blueberry muffin.

Tasha shrugged.

“They taste sooo good! I don’t even think about weight or dieting. My hubby Dave likes me just fine with my extra padding. Trust me Sally, real men like curves way more than those skinny model types…anyway, on to work. How was the recruitment fair yesterday?”

“Good…we got loads of candidates and I met this girl called Julie from NatWest. She's from my old college and works in HR, which could be great for us…we went out for lunch and I’m calling her later today.”

The firm had done work for other banks but never NatWest. Tasha knew that Matt and Will had moved into the same building as NatWest’s world headquarters two years before. The act had been deliberate and strategic. The bank had numerous affiliates and thousands of employees and should be an ideal client. They wanted to eventually become NatWest's prime personell supplier. 

Julie was one of Natwest's key decision makers, but had proven in at least one attempt to be a manipulator with an agenda of her own. She had tried to lure a new consultant into a quasi-personal relationship which never turned into anything solid. Tasha knew all this, but kept it to herself for the moment.

The meeting centered around the importance of the NatWest account personnelpersonneland the nature of the company. Tasha wanted the business for her own bonus and Sally was positively bursting at the possibility of the bonus she would receive. They had a common goal. Claire for her part had a number of lesser leads which Tasha found to be cumulatively impressive but a side issue in this meeting.

With the meeting concluded and the pastry tray reduced by two-thirds the women walked back across the office. Sally and Claire went to their desks and Tasha headed towards the office of Matt, the company’s co-owner. Matt looked up from his office window at the three well fed-hotties. 

"Wow! Both those young recruiters are positively blooming - but Sally's in the lead, " he observed from their rear as Tasha approiached. He had already appreciatively noted tha maturing of her figure. 

In her charcoal grey skirt suit Tasha now looked her weight. As her heels clicked on the office floor Matt could see Tasha’s bulbous rear wobble and jiggle. 

_“Shame you’re older and married Tasha!”_ he thought. “_You’re not just chubby now - you’re a really porked up and cute fattie.”_ 

The door opened and Tasha stepped in. She smiled at Matt and in doing so revealed her double chin. It looked sexy, thought Matt, when mixed with her peachy coloured fake tan. Tasha was definitely a women who was getting old gracefully. Despite being forty two, married with two kids, and more than a little plump she still used make-up, had blonde highlights and wore the most demanding designer outfits and heels, all of which Matt loved and she knew it and played him. Tasha was no doubt the corporate tart grown fat.

“Hi Matt,” she said. “Have you got a minute?”

“For you Tasha,” said Matt “I’ve always got a minute.”

Tasha smiled one more time and walked into the office. As she closed the door Matt stared at her fat bum and the way it wobbled in that skirt. Her belly rippled through her blouse as well. No doubt Tasha was getting fatter than ever. 

_“Careful Tasha, cos you're gonna explode one day! “_ he thought.

Cautiously Tasha settled herself down in her seat. She knew she’d put on more weight recently and her skirt was dangerously tight…it would be far too embarrassing to have it burst in her bosses office. Although, from what Tasha knew of Matt, it might just earn her an even bigger bonus. Eventually she settled in her seat, crossed her chunky legs and tugged at the hem of her skirt.

“What can I do for you Tasha?” said Matt with a smile.

“Loads of things,” winked Tasha, “but my husband wouldn’t approve”

“Ah, but would he ever know?”

“Don’t be naughty Matt.” giggled Tasha. “We need to get serious. Its about some good news in my department. Sally thinks she has a lead-in on winning the NatWestpersonnel and account. 

“approachedThat is good news,” said Matt stroking his chin. “Who’s the contact?”

“Julie,” said Tasha, “and of course we both know what that means. But Sacoloredlly’s so gung-ho I think we should let it play out and see what she can do. They met at the recruitment fair yesterday and it turns out they were acquainted in college.””

“Right… I seem to remember meeting this Julie a while back somewhere…but anyway get to work on it. Make sure Sally does a good job and any support you need from me just shout. I’m happy to help.”

Tasha realized that Matt wasn’t remembering in detail Julie’s prior conduct and lesbian tendancies and decided not to press things. She tugged at the hem of her tight skirt again,

“I just wondered what sort of bonus I’d get for landing the account?”

Matt rested back in his chair

“Oh Tasha you know I’d always look after you. Get to work on the deal and see what its actually worth…but I’ll offer you a quick sweetener up front. You and Sally crack NatWest with five positions and I’ll pay for a five star weekend in Marbella for you and Sally both. How does that sound?”

“Great,” gushed Tasha as she rose from her chair, “but I’d include Claire too &#8211; she’ll likely be involved. Oh, can I pick the resort?”

“Yes on both points…now go get the deal in!”

Matt shook his head as Tasha walked back out into the office. She didn’t know about his relationship with Sally yet, but Matt knew she was right about Julie. He thought “Here we go. Tasha’s smart. She’s also a manipulative little minx who may try to grab as much personal credit for the deal as possible. But I just want it to happen. That’s why rewarding everyone makes sense - it'll be a team effort.” 

Then Matt chuckled at his “manipulative little minx” thought. 

_“Minx? Tasha. You’ve gotten far too fat for that description to work. You’re more like a big fat tabby cat Tasha, that just wants its belly stroking! But you’ve done your part to supply eye candy around here, so just keep purring!”_

The morning settled down for Sally as she began to work. Much of her work as a recruitment consultant was boring and routine; this Wednesday morning was no different. She’d interviewed three call centre candidates over the phone, inputted all their details onto the system and chased several of her clients over interviews. She’d also booked two interviews for the following week. But at the back of her mind was the NatWest deal. 

She shifted her weight as the waistband of her tight trouser suit dug into her pudgy middle. Sally had agreed to call Julie at mid day and book a second meeting. She was desperate to win that account. In one move the ambitious consultant knew she could double her monthly sales figures and would no doubt be in line for a promotion. So she reached for her phone and keyed in Julie’s number. 

The phone rang three times.

“Hi NatWest Group HR, Julie speaking”

“Hi Julie. Its Sally calling from Hays Richmond!” said Sally in her most cheery sales voice.

There was a pause. Sally bit her lip nervously and waited.

“Oh Sally!” said Julie enthusiastically, “thanks so much for calling. It was so awesome catching up with you yesterday. How did the recruitment fair go for you?”

“Really good,” gushed Sally “we got loads of great candidates that would be perfect for you. I’d really like to meet with you again, Julie, and explain exactly how I can help you meet your recruitment needs”

There was a silence on the other end of the line. Sally shifted her weight in her seat and brushed her fingers through her hair. 

On the other end of the line Julie was not thinking of business. She was thinking back to the day before and how easily she had lured Sally into eating herself silly after nervously depleting the chocolate container meant for clients. And how Sally had then later finished off what Claire had not. Julie by size acceptance community standards was one who got off on feeding and encouraging; Sally to her looked like a prime candidate. Julie knew this from the websites she frequented on the Internet. More than supplying business she desperately wanted to see Sally perform again.

“Ok Sally, I’ll see what can be done. I should warn you though, we’ve never done business with your firm before and we do have a preferred suppliers list that we only update once a year.”

“I understand you have a preferred suppliers list,” returned Sally quickly, “but I would love the opportunity to be on it. I have some great candidates with call centre and admin experience that would just be so ideal to you. We already recruit for the Yorkshire Bank so we have loads of suitable candidates of a really high standard on our books. It seems a shame for you to miss out.”

There was another silence. Sally reached over for her half eaten Cadburys Cream Egg and took a bite nervously. 

Julie wrestled with her feelings. She threw the ambitious young consultant a bone. “Tell you what Sally…email across your terms of business and I’ll have a word with my boss and I’ll get back to you.”

“I’ll get them straight across. Any questions please give me a call.”

Sally replaced the handset and flipped into Outlook. Since having her nails done earlier in the week using the keyboard had become a challenge. The long acrylic nails had a constant tendency to hit more than one key at once. On her second attempt the file attached.

Sally looked across at Claire, “I’m sending the terms of business to NatWest” 

“Cool” said Claire absently, “What you doing for lunch?” Claire didn’t have a Cadbury egg, hadn’t had breakfast other than two pastries in the earlier conference and was getting hungry.

Sally paused to think. Suddenly she too was hungry, but hers was triggered by nervousness. 

“Oh, what about Pizza Express?”

“Ok, let's go”

While Sally and Claire were on lunch at Pizza Express Tasha was standing by the water cooler with Reggie Cornwall. Reggie was a good looking young man with FA tendencies who worked mostly in the field. On his few trips into the office Tasha never missed an opportunity to flirt shamelessly with him. 

“…I love your suit” laughed Tasha “you know I always love a smartly dressed man”

Reggie smiled. From experience he knew Tasha’s flirting was just for fun; she was happily married. Besides she was older. But he enjoyed playing along.

“That’s cool, but fifteen years is quite an age gap”

“Hey, don’t be cheeky,” giggled Tasha “I could teach you loads.”

“Oh and I’d love to learn. What about Luigi’s for dinner tomorrow night.” He knew she’d never accept.

Tasha shrugged, “Can’t sweetie…my eldest is performing in Grease at school so me and Dave are going to watch. But what about next week?”

“I’ve always got a date open.” Reggie glanced over Tasha’s shoulder. “Hey Tasha, the phone’s ringing in your department and your two babes are out to lunch”

Tasha’s head spun…it could be the NatWest deal! 

“I gotcha - thanks!” she exclaimed.

Then she turned on her heels and set off to the desks. At first she tried to run but her far too tight skirt was like second skin around her heavy form and Tasha almost fell. She grabbed one of the tables for balance and slipped into a power wiggle mode. Tasha gasped for breath as she tried to move quickly across the office. Neither her overweight and out of running shape body, not to mention her Burberry suit, were up to this kind of situation.

“I wasn’t thinking of running in it when I bought this!” she thought. 

Eventually the jiggling Recruitment Manager reached the ringing phone and, gasping for breath, answered the call.

“Welcome to Hays Richmond” she said breathlessly “Tasha speaking. How can I help?”

“Hi, can I speak to Sally?” asked Julie.

Tasha took a deep breath and sat herself down in Sally’s chair.

“I’m sorry, Sally is out on lunch. I’m Tasha Preston, Sally’s manager, can I help?”

“Oh…you sound out of breath”

“I am” laughed Tasha “I just ran across the office! I think I need to diet some…anyway, can I help?”

The voice on the other end perked up at the realization that Tasha was likely a plumper.

“Of course, I’m Julie from NatWest Group HR…Sally sent over your terms of business and I’m interested in meeting with her to go over it in more detail.”

“That’s great” gushed Tasha “I was talking this over with Sally this morning. When do you want to meet us?”

Julie grimaced at the realization that Tasha had just made it a party of three - maybe Sally wouldn't be so esasy to tempt with a supervisor on hand.

“Well, how about ten tomorrow morning?”

“That's perfect” said Tasha “we’ll both be over. I’m sure we’ll be able to help you out so much. Look forward to meeting you.”

Tasha rested back in the chair. This was a big opening. Sally would get some credit but Tasha wanted to get her share of the pie. If they got the NatWest deal thtendenciesey’d need to add more consultants to her desk and Tasha knew she’d get a trip-to-Spain bonus and a raise. Sally, of course, might get promoted to senior consultant…

”Fine by me as long as I’m team leader with an override” thought Tasha.…

(Click here for next installment)


----------



## harrylime

I mean no offense to the hundreds (thousands?) of other writers who've given us so many excellent contributions. But after a decade of reading weight-gain fiction on the web, I can honestly say I've come across nothing as excellent as this. Everything I love in a heroine -- plump yet beautiful and well-preserved, greedy yet sophisticated, self-infatuated yet charming -- is represented here, not merely with one great character but with several.

Samster, you don't realize the gift you possess. Please keep it up -- not just with future installments of this saga, but with other, similarly focused ones. You have my gratitude.


----------



## chubluvman

Keep up the good work! I wish I had the patience to write this kind of stoy!


----------



## mdy73

Very nice story - simply love it...


----------



## secretweapon7

I have really enjoyed this series. Look forward to more installments and/or other stories with the same style.


----------



## Nalim

Beautifull. I am waiting for the next part.


----------



## harrylime

Is there an estimated time of arrival on the next chapter? We're all dying of suspense!


----------



## simon_squarepants

I wouldn't say this is the best weight gain story ever, especially since we haven't had the ending yet. But as far as they go, this is pretty darned good. I like the fact that it is set here in the UK, and I like that it is fairly realistic (she doesn't gain 500lbs in a week for instance). Its also great to see I'm not the only fan of the "office ass" - I know several female friends who fit that category!

That said, it is rather cliche - why is there always a lesbian FA/feeder in these situations?? Personally if this is going down the road of "heroine evenutally becomes feedee of lesbian feeder and becomes huge" then I'll scream!! Also there just seem to be too many people who like fat girls to be believable - in my experience I'm still waiting to actually come across a guy in real life who definitely shares my attraction to BBW's. The story is, as has been mentioned, rather simply written, with all the women "wiggling" their way around the place and "gushing" when they reply to someone, and with a bit of a lack of subtlty, but ultimately this isn't supposed to be the greatest fiction ever written - its just something to get your fantasies going, so it doesn't matter that much.

Anyway keep up the good work - you're inspiring me to get back to writing myself!


----------



## samster

I'm just writing a quick note to say that there will be delays with additional chapters because real life issues have taken over.

As far as the story plan I'm trying to keep it realistic where possible. No huge and unrealistic weightgain and I don't think any of the characters are going to get close to 500lbs! I appreciate there are a few more FA's than in real life but that is simply a product of the story I believe - I myself am an FA and write from that perspective. 

Appreciate the comments and will get back to it as soon as I can.


----------



## harrylime

Samster, 

Don't listen to any of the so-called constructive criticism. Your story is awesome. I too appreciate realism in the sense that it's not hot when a girl goes from slim to 500 pounds in two days via magic or some other plot device. But should it be realistic to the point of seeming mundane and even depressing? 

Simon claims this piece is simply written. Meaning what? That there are no deep, serious questions being raised in the story? That you aren't exploring issues of female insecurity and self-acceptance? Thank God! Nothing kills an erection faster! He complains about your "wiggly" and "gushing" characters. Frankly, there are a lot of women in real life who are EXACTLY like that. I'm not saying they're feminist role models. I'm just saying they exist -- and that they're damned sexy. 

Something as stylishly written as "Corporate Chubby" can in no way be called "simple." I still get off on the line in which Tasha is compared to a fat tabby cat who likes to have her belly scratched. That's good, evocative writing.


----------



## mollycoddles

harrylime said:


> Samster,
> 
> Don't listen to any of the so-called constructive criticism. Your story is awesome. I too appreciate realism in the sense that it's not hot when a girl goes from slim to 500 pounds in two days via magic or some other plot device. But should it be realistic to the point of seeming mundane and even depressing?
> 
> Simon claims this piece is simply written. Meaning what? That there are no deep, serious questions being raised in the story? That you aren't exploring issues of female insecurity and self-acceptance? Thank God! Nothing kills an erection faster! He complains about your "wiggly" and "gushing" characters. Frankly, there are a lot of women in real life who are EXACTLY like that. I'm not saying they're feminist role models. I'm just saying they exist -- and that they're damned sexy.
> 
> Something as stylishly written as "Corporate Chubby" can in no way be called "simple." I still get off on the line in which Tasha is compared to a fat tabby cat who likes to have her belly scratched. That's good, evocative writing.





Ditto!


----------



## Lardibutts

> it is rather cliche - why is there always a lesbian FA/feeder in these situations?? Personally if this is going down the road of "heroine evenutally becomes feedee of lesbian feeder and becomes huge" then I'll scream!! Also there just seem to be too many people who like fat girls to be believable - in my experience I'm still waiting to actually come across a guy in real life who definitely shares my attraction to BBW's. The story is, as has been mentioned, rather simply written, with all the women "wiggling" their way around the place and "gushing" when they reply to someone



Me, I love cliches - which is why I find coming back to these wg stories so compulsive.
Everything works out so predictably - and as a bonus may even prove titillating - in this cyber world unlike back in the messy real one.

To make sure you haven't inadvertantly past over a relevant cliche, I do recommend checking out "The Laws of Weight Gain" by BTB


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

harrylime said:


> Samster,
> 
> Don't listen to any of the so-called constructive criticism. Your story is awesome. I too appreciate realism in the sense that it's not hot when a girl goes from slim to 500 pounds in two days via magic or some other plot device. But should it be realistic to the point of seeming mundane and even depressing?
> 
> Simon claims this piece is simply written. Meaning what? That there are no deep, serious questions being raised in the story? That you aren't exploring issues of female insecurity and self-acceptance? Thank God! Nothing kills an erection faster! He complains about your "wiggly" and "gushing" characters. Frankly, there are a lot of women in real life who are EXACTLY like that. I'm not saying they're feminist role models. I'm just saying they exist -- and that they're damned sexy.
> 
> Something as stylishly written as "Corporate Chubby" can in no way be called "simple." I still get off on the line in which Tasha is compared to a fat tabby cat who likes to have her belly scratched. That's good, evocative writing.


 
Personally, I love it when a female character has mental struggles over her expansion. The one aspect of that I'm generally against is unwillful growth. If there is unwillful growth, there has to be a negative counter-factor for the person(s) causing that growth.

I agree, this work is fairly simple as far as plot and character complexity are concerned - but not all that glitters is gold. My own plots tend not to be too deep, and sometimes characters. You have to write to the audience. And for the most part, this audience doesn't seem to care too much about background. They care about what's going on NOW. It's the difference between explaining what and how. The latter is more detailed, but you only give it if it's asked for; most people are content with the simple version.


----------



## TH3_GH0$T

harrylime said:


> Samster,
> 
> Don't listen to any of the so-called constructive criticism. Your story is awesome. I too appreciate realism in the sense that it's not hot when a girl goes from slim to 500 pounds in two days via magic or some other plot device. But should it be realistic to the point of seeming mundane and even depressing?
> 
> Simon claims this piece is simply written. Meaning what? That there are no deep, serious questions being raised in the story? That you aren't exploring issues of female insecurity and self-acceptance? Thank God! Nothing kills an erection faster! He complains about your "wiggly" and "gushing" characters. Frankly, there are a lot of women in real life who are EXACTLY like that. I'm not saying they're feminist role models. I'm just saying they exist -- and that they're damned sexy.
> 
> Something as stylishly written as "Corporate Chubby" can in no way be called "simple." I still get off on the line in which Tasha is compared to a fat tabby cat who likes to have her belly scratched. That's good, evocative writing.



Whoa, calm down! I just read Simon's post--he acknowledges the triviality of the flaws he pointed out, and actually compliments the author a few times on his work. 

I also commented on the simplicity of the writing, and what I'm sure we're both talking about is not the story's content--but rather how the author presents it. Don't jump to conclusions =p


----------



## samster

I take the points with the simplicity side of things and I appreciate all the feedback. My story is far from perfect and I really do look for ways to improve my writing. 

The objective really is to capture the everyday office girls I work with who do gain weight. They don't blimp into huge ladies but they do go from slim to chubby quite quickly and that's the main point. From my experience they also make often feeble efforts to diet and complain about the weight gain; whilst sat on their ass snacking all day. In fact one of the girl I work with just yesterday said "I'm getting fat and I need to diet" and then lectured me on some diet she'd found - then ten minutes later she was snacking on a chocolate bar. Those of you who have worked in an office environment have probably witnessed the same conversation?

Chubby girls and offices are like fat kids and cake; you always find them together!

Honestly, there isn't a huge amount of depth in the characters because I don't think there needs to be - most everyday girls (and men before I get hit as sexist) don't actually have masses of depth. Gaining weight isn't the main thing in Sally's life at all (she's more bothered about her career and earning money); she just is gaining weight. I could have written a story that focused on her relationship with her parents or a whole range of other things but I'm just focusing on her gaining weight!

So thanks for the comments and I am working on the rest of the story!


----------



## Observer

Are weight gain story patterns a cliché? To a degree, yes - and if society were just honest and accepting of the underlying reason we'd all just call such patterns "normal." 

The fact is that being or becoming heavier or having a certain kind of appetite is for some people the simple result of their genetic makeup and priorities in life. There are no issues of compulsive eating, food addiction, abuse or self esteem - just a society that tries to leave a collective guilt trip on them because of their size. 

WG fiction of a certain type, we term it "realistic" here, sends a message to such individuals - "you're not alone,others have traveled this road before, and there are those who can and want to accept and love you as you are. You just need to love and accept yourself."

My own writing quite intentionally focuses on what I've seen among the larger people in my life - individuals of healthy but not extreme eating patterns or size who tend to gain to a certain point and stabilize at what is, for them, a normal level. In various roles they live life, love and are loved, and are basically content.

For a lot of people this pattern of gaining, demial, acceptance and then stabilization is set at a certain point in life: in high school, college or in the early years of marriage. Samster has in "Corporate Chubbies" identified and focused on another realistic gaining venue: the workplace. I personally find it refreshing territiry in light of the high nuber of realisatic gain stories (all of them good in their own right) focused on scholastic venues.

Cliches? Yes - realistic stories do tend to reflect life as it is. The same could be said or Norman Roclwell paintings or Country and Western songs., But they serve a purpose for their audiences. So no doubt do the revenge and fantasy tales for reasons I'll let their fans explain.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

It could be argued that WG stories in general are a cliché - they're all working towards one common goal. Many variations, themselves often clichés, branch from the common source of a WG story and come back together somehow in the same thing. But who cares? Clichés are fun.  

Samster, I did not at all mean to say the characters need more depth. I believe I said in fact they do not need and in many cases should not have the kind of depth you'd find in a longer, less focused story. Only introduce as many factors of the character as you need to in order to tell the story.

And for the record, I love this story concept, and envy you close to the point of hatred for what you get to experience, because seriously: my preferred average weight range, generally my preferred age area, and most importantly, I absolutely LOVE the hypocrisy of a woman complaining about her weight, and then turning around and actively countering any sworn plans to lose... oh yeah, that's a serious turn on...


----------



## zachi

If there is a continuation, show it to me, please...


----------



## Da Games Elite

This is quite easily the best WG piece I have read in a very long time, if not ever! It is erotic, and yet it has a plot that is actually interesting. The style of writting is very good as well, but, nevertheless, it's the actual plot and erotic mixture that is satisfying to me.


----------



## Observer

Yes, the author assures me, this story will be continued. Right now real life issues have him out of his groove, but he does intend to return.


----------



## samster

The story is indeed continuing and there should be an update soon


----------



## Markt

I've found this to be an utterly accurate depiction of office-girl weight gain. In particular, the balance between the younger newbies on the fence regarding their gain as compared to the older broad who has embraced it -- I've seen that many times. Looking forward to Samster's next chapters.


----------



## lizzy

You have a new fan. Great story. Keep writing. You have a wonderful style.


----------



## Observer

I just happened to notice that the link to the next installment to this story was never posted - probably due to the extended delay. So, even though I'm not a mod anymore here it is!


----------

